# 3000 pt Imperial Fists army - Top quality paint job



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

I am now selling my beautiful Imperial Fists army. I hate to honk my own horn, but the paint job is top notch! Pics can be sen here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/sho ... hp?t=95969

I contains the following

34 tactical marines with serganter and extra minis for variation of heavy and special weapons
12 Devastators (5 bolter, 7 different heavy weapons)
5 Assault Terminators (3 Thunder hammers 2 Lightning claws)
5 Regular Terminators
1 Captain
1 Chaplain i Termie-armour
1 Apotechary
1 techmarines with 2 Servitors
10 Assaultmarines
5 Scouts (these are the best, converted with Empire-arms and gs-mohawks to look like the old Advanced Space Crusade scouts)
2 Rhinos
1 Drop pod
2 Preds
1 Razorback
1 Landraider
2 Dreadnoughts
1 Landspeeder

Ten tactical marines have mkIII armour from forge worlds Red Scorpions veteran upgrade pack (no RS insignia ofcourse)
5 (I think) termies have IF shoulder pads from Forge Worlds. But all can be clearly seen in the pictures in the linkie above.
Transfer sheets with imperial fists and space marine insignia designed by me is included. i can also provide a written tutorial on how the army was painted.

For all this I want £800

Im located in Stockhom Sweden and currently looking in to shipping alternatives to Europe, I pay for shipping but this may be subject to change depending on costs (first time for me selling stuff online, so I need some research time)

Edit: Have checked shipping opitions and shipping within EU will be covered by me...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That's some quality paintjobs right there mate - Very nicely done.

I hope you get a buyer fast - Heck, if I didn't already play Chaos Space Marine and didn't look for another Marine army, I would have considered it myself!


----------

